# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2011



## Hauntiholik

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2011!

If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 22, 2011 - 25, 2011 Halloween & Party Expo 2011 
Houston, Texas
www.halloweenpartyexpo.com/

March 10 - 13, 2011 Transworld Haunt & Attractions Show
St. Louis, Missouri
www.hauntshow.com

March 11 - 13, 2011 Monster-Mania Con 17
Cherry Hill, New Jersey
http://www.monstermania.net

March 18 - 19, 2011 Saturday Nightmares Classic Horror Expo
Jersey City, New Jersey
http://www.saturdaynightmares.com/

March 28 - 30, 2011 The Las Vegas Halloween Show
Las Vegas, NV
http://lvhalloweenshow.com/

APRIL 8 - 10, 2011 Monsterpalooza
Burbank, California
http://www.rubberroom101.com/

April 15 - 17, 2011 Motor City Nightmares Weekend
Detroit, Michigan
http://www.motorcitynightmares.com/

APRIL 27 - MAY 2, 2011 HAUNTCON
Louisville, Kentucky
Crowne Plaza Hotel, 830 Phillips Lane
http://hauntcon.com/

APRIL 28 - MAY 1, 2011 World Horror Convention
Austin, TX
http://whc2011.org/

May 5th-8th, 2011 National Haunters Convention
Valley Forge Convention Center (in King of Prussia, PA)
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

May 12 to 15, 2011 CANADIAN HAUNTERS CONVENTION
London Convention Centre
London Ontario Canada
http://www.canadahaunts.ca/

May 13th-15th, 2011 West Coast Haunters Convention
http://westcoasthaunters.homestead.com/

May 13th-15th, 2011 Hauntstock
Bloomington, IN
www.hauntstock.net/

June 3-5, 2011 Midwest Haunters Convention
Columbus, OH
http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/

June 3rd-5th, 2011 Great Lakes FrightFest
Petersburg, MI
http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/

June 25 & 26, 2011 Indy Haunt Fest
Indianapolis, IN
http://www.IndyHauntFest.com/

August 12th-14th, 2011 Kreepfest
Harrisonville, MO
http://www.kreepfest.kk5.org/#/main/4527319646

August 19-21, 2011 Monster-Mania Con 19
Cherry Hill, New Jersey
http://www.monstermania.net/

September, 2 - 5, 2011 Dragon Con
Atlanta, Georgia
http://www.dragoncon.org/

October 14 - 16, 2011 Telluride Horror Show
Telluride, Colorado
http://www.telluridehorrorshow.com/

October 21 - 23, 2011 zomBcon International
Seattle, WA
http://www.zombcon.com/


----------



## Clipper

*Indy Haunt Fest 2011*

June 25 & 26, 2011 details will be posted on our website soon!
Come on all you Zombies visit us at www.IndyHauntFest.com


----------



## ScareRookie

*Flashback Weekend*

FLASHBACK WEEKEND
AUGUST 12 - 14, 2011
Chicago, Illinois
Crowne Plaza Chicago O'Hare, 5440 N. River Road, Rosemont

http://www.flashbackweekend.com/


----------



## Spooky1

MONSTER-MANIA CON 20 
SEPT 16-18th, 2011
BALTIMORE MARRIOTT HUNT VALLEY IN HUNT VALLEY, MD

http://www.monstermania.net/


----------



## Spooky1

HORRORFIND WEEKEND 13
September 2-4 2011 in Gettysburg PA

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Howl-O-Ween pet owners event celebrating National Pit Bull Owners Awareness day
Sponsored by Bama Bully pit bull rescue
Rhodes Park, Birmingham, Alabama 
October 22, 2011 from 12pm-4pm

I will post a website as soon as I can get it.


----------

